# Key Interlock Cable broken or ignition shift release lock cable



## kathy73160 (Nov 17, 2019)

So, I've been using the key interlock cable under my gear shift (or the ignition shift release lock cable) (It's on the right side and has a white cable with notch that I use my finger and pull toward back of car and it releases my key)orever now because it's broken, and my keys won't release unless I use that lever. I can do it manually, but I need to get it fixed. Does anyone know about how much it would cost?

It's a 2008 Versa hatchback if that helps.

Thanks.


----------

